# Jobsite pet peaves? What bugs you?



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

I have a few. And these are all rookie moves....... Drop clothes with paint on BOTH sides  When someone loads a hand masker with a new roll of paper and a half roll of tape.  Using the ladder to wipe caulking off their hands  Luckily I'm working alone right now, but these are a few of the things I've had to deal with over the years.


----------



## cdbdi (Jun 12, 2010)

Oil paint, spraying and young country.


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

OCD tapers who tape things that should be removed from painted surfaces, or, using millions of itty bitty pieces of tape that take forever to remove. 

Roller sleeves that have not been scraped out prior to ending up in my wash buckets. 

Brushes with curling bristles due to ending up in said roller bucket overnight resting on paint saturated sleeve

Oversanding patches - don't sand them OFF - FOR GODS SAKE 

Round caulked corners

30 colours in 1 room 

Customers who can't make a decision to save their life

Filthy drop sheets in clean houses - (don't mix exterior sheets with interior ones)

Anyone who wants deep red over a white wall

Houses with animals that like to step in paint trays

The list is endless....:jester:


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

Woodland said:


> I have a few. And these are all rookie moves....... Drop clothes with paint on BOTH sides  When someone loads a hand masker with a new roll of paper and a half roll of tape.
> 
> That tape one REALLY Gets me......
> 
> Using the ladder to wipe caulking off their hands  Luckily I'm working alone right now, but these are a few of the things I've had to deal with over the years.


Those are all horrible.

Or when someone is stupid enough to put a ladder directly on a gutter "Hey do you SEE the wings over there?" ( or horns or whatever you call em in your neck of the woods )

I had to do "drop cloth 101" with a few guys that were using the 2 different sides of a drop sheet in the same room. Gee i have NO idea how those ground in paint spots got there. These were always CP hacks that apparently knew what they were doing and thrown with me.

Not CLEANING the roller cage after using it. ( or any equipment at that ) I can't deal with built up crap on them. I put good money into good equipment and it takes 2 minutes to do it.

Using ladders incorrectly, it happens more than I ever thought I'd see, and have lost a 3-way due to it recently.

Not getting all the paint out of the empty paint cans. Or just throwing the cans in the trash bag, there are recycling programs for them and i drop them with my old paint, or reuse them as cut buckets.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Rcon said:


> The list is endless....:jester:


LOL  OCD tapers lmao :thumbsup:


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

DIRTY TOILETS in a bathroom I am PAINTING

Thick layer of dog fur on the carpet when I am painting baseboard.

Putting any kind of patching on the wall like 1/4 inch thick so it can be done in "one pass"

Not removing faceplates, or putting them back with the screws not vertical.

Not doing a proper first coat cut in claiming I'll get it with the second coat. Meanwhile customer is there looking at a zigzag cutline and it's a deep base color. Oops I gotta recut it now you idiot.

People too dumb to sand EVERY PATCH on the wall and then realizing hmm i just rolled over an unsanded patch.
Or worse THEY DON'T SEE IT and finish coat the thing, then I gotta redo the wall.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

A disorganized paint shop on a jobsite. I hate that. Back when I was running large commercial jobs, I was convinced I would one day win "Paint shop of the year" award.


----------



## cdbdi (Jun 12, 2010)

The fact that there is more paint on the passenger side of my car then the drivers
Washing roller sleeves. their $25 bucks for ten, toss
People who put aluminum ladders on $1200 bucks worth of Pella windows
People who drive into garage doors
Contractors who have an uncle who was a painter
Close contact farts


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

"Trust me"

"I know how to spray"

"I think your prep is overkill"

"Nobody would ever notice that!"


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

I think what gets me the most is disorganized tools. I have all these totes that I use to keep my tools and supplies organized....1 for sanding equip, another for spray equip, another for masking and so on and so forth. 

What used to REALLY chap my azz is when i'd get to a site, after spending hours organizing equipment for a job, then finding that I have sanding stuff in the masking box, tape in the spray box, and my tips in the sanding box. Not to mention half of my equipment would be all over the damn house laying on the floors, or misc equipment in every room, so nobody knew where anything was 

I can't count the number of hours I paid employees to re-organize the tools.


----------



## cdbdi (Jun 12, 2010)

Rcon said:


> I think what gets me the most is disorganized tools. I have all these totes that I use to keep my tools and supplies organized....1 for sanding equip, another for spray equip, another for masking and so on and so forth.
> 
> What used to REALLY chap my azz is when i'd get to a site, after spending hours organizing equipment for a job, then finding that I have sanding stuff in the masking box, tape in the spray box, and my tips in the sanding box. Not to mention half of my equipment would be all over the damn house laying on the floors, or misc equipment in every room, so nobody knew where anything was
> 
> I can't count the number of hours I paid employees to re-organize the tools.


 Wow your tools actually make it back to their boxes!!!


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

waking up.. and by the time I reach the jobsite I know it will be hell on earth, and nothing that follows that morning will be ANY better than what happened before I even got there.. so in those day's case.. rolling outta bed.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Leaving a caulking gun hanging on top of an extension ladder.  That one and theyre pretty much gone. ( got 9 stitches in my cheek several years back when some clown did that) Zero tolerance for anyone too stupid to comprehend jobsite safety. Leaving ladders standing when the go to lunch, or even worse....paint pot sitting on the tray of a step ladder while they go to lunch.  I cant believe how many times I've seen that one. :blink:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

cdbdi said:


> Washing roller sleeves. their $25 bucks for ten, toss



I toss everyone of them... the time it takes to clean those out, I could have done something much more productive.


----------



## cdbdi (Jun 12, 2010)

Woodland said:


> Leaving a caulking gun hanging on top of an extension ladder.  That one and theyre pretty much gone. ( got 9 stitches in my cheek several years back when some clown did that) Zero tolerance for anyone too stupid to comprehend jobsite safety. Leaving ladders standing when the go to lunch, or even worse....paint pot sitting on the tray of a step ladder while they go to lunch.  I cant believe how many times I've seen that one. :blink:


 I like the window scraper put back in my kit without the blade reversed:thumbup:


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

cdbdi said:


> I like the window scraper put back in my kit without the blade reversed:thumbup:


Or knives around the site with blade exposed, can you say curious client? OOPS


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

Getting the elbow side of the roller in the paint when rolling from a 5'er. (the roller part that stops the sleeve when installing a new one)


----------



## cdbdi (Jun 12, 2010)

My all time favorite. Mistints.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

HO inspects the house before it's completed...


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

BC_Painter said:


> DIRTY TOILETS in a bathroom I am PAINTING


LOL. I got dispached to work for Portland Housing Authority one winter and though it was going to be a gravy gig cause it payed Master Painter scale.:no: It was amazing to see how some people live.  And none of them worked but they all had big screen TVs, and they only got two channels..... Peoples Court and Jerry Springer and they got mad if you knocked on their door before noon  LOL I hated that job.


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

BC_Painter said:


> DIRTY TOILETS in a bathroom I am PAINTING


LMAO!!! :thumbup:

The best is when you're painting base behind a toilet and your elbow sticks to the floor. I take 2 showers after days like that. :jester:


----------



## cdbdi (Jun 12, 2010)

I was painting a bathroom once, cut around the toilet then ran face first into a wicker basket full of used Kotex.


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> HO inspects the house before it's completed...


People that don't box the fsking paint

Cut from one pail roll from another..............


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Using Blue tape for everything. Using a new brush for a duster. Not defuzzing roller covers. I'm starting to really like working alone.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> HO inspects the house before it's completed...


LOL. Been there. :yes:


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

Woodland said:


> Using Blue tape for everything. Using a new brush for a duster. Not defuzzing roller covers. I'm starting to really like working alone.


No doubt!

LOL this thread is rad!!! Totally getting to vent!! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

cdbdi said:


> I was painting a bathroom once, cut around the toilet then ran face first into a wicker basket full of used Kotex.


I noticed your new here. Welcome aboard. 

Should probably jump over here to Introductions and tell us a bit about yourself. And again, welcome to best PT'ing around. :thumbsup:


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

cdbdi said:


> I was painting a bathroom once, cut around the toilet then ran face first into a wicker basket full of used Kotex.


LOL Thats messed up. :blink:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

Woodland said:


> I'm starting to really like working alone.


Is that because you have never had a professional work beside you? :whistling2:


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Rcon said:


> No doubt!
> 
> LOL this thread is rad!!! Totally getting to vent!! :thumbup::thumbup:


Yeah, watch the "unemployment rate" double next week. :whistling2:


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Is that because you have never had a professional work beside you? :whistling2:


When someone works with me either they get a heck of a lot better fast, or leave for one reason or another.

So far everyone I trained up either quit, got fired, or did great and eventually started their own business.

I think I have to change how I train my guys if I want to KEEP anyone


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Is that because you have never had a professional work beside you? :whistling2:


LOL. Actually Jason, I've worked with some of the best. Just never was fortunate enough to ever have any of them work for me.


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

*Knock Knock*

Uhh hii... I'm not up yet, can you come back in an hour or two.....


----------



## cdbdi (Jun 12, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> I noticed your new here. Welcome aboard.
> 
> Should probably jump over here to Introductions and tell us a bit about yourself. And again, welcome to best PT'ing around. :thumbsup:


Thanks for the welcome. I'll check out the intro tomorrow. Gotta crash pulling the weekend. Been a good chuckle


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

BC_Painter said:


> When someone works with me either they get a heck of a lot better fast, or leave for one reason or another.
> 
> So far everyone I trained up either quit, got fired, or did great and eventually started their own business.
> 
> I think I have to change how I train my guys if I want to KEEP anyone


So your expectations are to high? It can be depressing if the boss always makes them (employees) feel like they can never measure up. Not sure if that is your case or not, but that is what I read from your comments.


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

cdbdi said:


> Close contact farts


This was a 'rite of passage' at one of the companies I worked for when I first got started in painting. They (the owners) would put the new guys with this one fella who was notorious for doing this. He would let one go in a small closet, then the new guy wouold have to go in and start painting the closet (totally clueless as to what he was walking into). Not so funny when it happened to me, but absolutely hilarious when it happened to the guys that started after me LOL :jester: :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

cdbdi said:


> Thanks for the welcome. I'll check out the intro tomorrow. Gotta crash pulling the weekend. Been a good chuckle


Yeah, welcome aboard. I should crash too. Paint talk.com is starting to cause my life to become unmanagable. This place is addicting. :yes:


----------



## brushmonkey (Jan 4, 2010)

Frayed extension ladder ropes that get stuck in the pully wheel while your struggling to place it. Good times..:jester:


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

Rcon said:


> This was a 'rite of passage' at one of the companies I worked for when I first got started in painting. They (the owners) would put the new guys with this one fella who was notorious for doing this. He would let one go in a small closet, then the new guy wouold have to go in and start painting the closet (totally clueless as to what he was walking into). Not so funny when it happened to me, but absolutely hilarious when it happened to the guys that started after me LOL :jester: :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


I am having second thoughts on helping you out........ :whistling2:


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

brushmonkey said:


> Frayed extension ladder ropes that get stuck in the pully wheel while your struggling to place it. Good times..:jester:


Guys that CUT THE ROPES OFF WITHOUT ASKING YOU


"It was in the way"


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

Woodland said:


> Yeah, welcome aboard. I should crash too. Paint talk.com is starting to cause my life to become unmanagable. This place is addicting. :yes:


me too... catch you guys on the rebound.

btw Woodland. Hope I didn't step on any toes with my observation. It wasn't intentional. Sleep well friend.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

BC_Painter said:


> Guys that CUT THE ROPES OFF WITHOUT ASKING YOU
> 
> 
> "It was in the way"


LOL... I did that to myself once back in the day of starting my business... I had no idea why the hell the rope was there, so I cut it off (24' extension)... Then I was like... wtf, how do I get this all the way up to the top rung? :no:


----------



## brushmonkey (Jan 4, 2010)

Where's the new guy?? anybody seen the new guy? ooohh new guy...got a very important job for ya...:whistling2:


Rcon said:


> LMAO!!! :thumbup:
> 
> The best is when you're painting base behind a toilet and your elbow sticks to the floor. I take 2 showers after days like that. :jester:


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

BC_Painter said:


> When someone works with me either they get a heck of a lot better fast, or leave for one reason or another.
> 
> So far everyone I trained up either quit, got fired, or did great and eventually started their own business.
> 
> I think I have to change how I train my guys if I want to KEEP anyone


I don't think I could work for you. I'm afraid I might not measure up! Haha!


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

VanDamme said:


> I don't think I could work for you. I'm afraid I might not measure up! Haha!


Either that or everyone decent already had a job :whistling2:


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

*"..or, using millions of itty bitty pieces of tape that take forever to remove. "*

Pet peeve alert! Pet peeve alert! Haha!

Also.....paint on the extension ladders. Seriously? If you can't spray a wall without painting the damn ladder, we need to talk.


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

VanDamme said:


> Also.....paint on the extension ladders. Seriously? If you can't spray a wall without painting the damn ladder, we need to talk.


Damn straight!

I like to keep my ladders and equipment CLEAN :thumbup:

I pressure wash my ladders every couple jobs if there is any overspray too


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

*"Anyone who wants deep red over a white wall"*

After the first time I had to do 4 coats of deep red over a gray primer, I spray all deep reds now.

It does take a while to completely mask off a room or bathroom, but it's time well spent IMO. Not only can you finish in one day, but the lines comes out nicer because there isn't 4 coats of paint build-up against the woodwork.


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

VanDamme said:


> *"Anyone who wants deep red over a white wall"*
> 
> After the first time I had to do 4 coats of deep red over a gray primer, I spray all deep reds now.
> 
> It does take a while to completely mask off a room or bathroom, but it's time well spent IMO. Not only can you finish in one day, but the lines comes out nicer because there isn't 4 coats of paint build-up against the woodwork.


I had to lacquer a super deep red in a store front in a mall

Overnight work, ALL fumes had to be gone by the time the mall opened or the whole place would shut down and we'd be liable for losses

The crap was like clear water with a few drops of red in it, and we had to special order it same day shipping from kamloops and vancouver ( 5-6 hours away )

Took 7 coats to make the stuff cover properly spraying it

Only had time for 2 coats per night with setup and daily tear down followed by a pissed off GC that I had to deal with. Apparently if deep water like red doesn't cover in 2 I'm an idiot that can't spray.


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

BC_Painter said:


> Damn straight!
> 
> I like to keep my ladders and equipment CLEAN :thumbup:
> 
> I pressure wash my ladders every couple jobs if there is any overspray too


I'm not that anal any longer. At least I don't think I am! :whistling2:


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

VanDamme said:


> I'm not that anal any longer. At least I don't think I am! :whistling2:



Hmm, maybe you WOULDN'T measure up :whistling2: LOL


----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

People who leave brushes on top of the cut can over lunch when using all the new WB and especially AURA.... and loading the roller up, then start rolling 2MM beside a door casings or corner!:blink:

It really pleases me when I hire a (Professional Painter) "sub", that believes casing and ceilings were created as reminder to stop rolling when you hit it, and "Backrolling is a waste of time, the second roll will get the missed spots and blend in those heavy roller lines" :no::no::no:!!!! They (Sub) also taught me that "Latex paint comes off laminate floors real nice". My helper swore all day touching up trim, straitening out baseboard lines & ceilings and scraping paint off of floors...... I had a tote of drops that just sat on the jobsite!!!!  I should have left them my helper who at 1/2 the price could have taught them how to paint.

At the end of the day, it was nice to find out more about my competition!!!!


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Customers:

who won't let you use the bathroom

who turn on crappy music they like for you

who ask employees to help them with an unrelated project and take lots of time doing it.

Builders:

who think all painters are trash and treat them accordingly

who want me to fix everybody else's mistakes, but wants to back charge me if I make one

who have a written pay policy (it's even in the contract) but write checks when they feel like it and they are usually late.

Employees:

Who after wiping the caulk out of a joint, wipe it on the caulking gun.

or leaves hunks of painters putty on the top rung of a ladder, in the back of a truck, on the floor or anywhere but back in the can.

who are on the phone but working beliving that it is ok, because "I am working." 

who feel it is beneath them to clean out a work bucket (or really anything) after they are done using it. (Just put a little water in it, wipe it out, dump it in that five over there) 

who always seem to hide when it is clean up time.

who start the day on my time by taking a 10 minute dump. Every Day!

Tools:

That never get put back where they belong. (and people looking for them in places they never are)

that wind up in somebody else's bag. (well.....I had one just like it)

paint brushes with the handle totally covered in paint. (don't you carry a damp rag? and if you do, don't you use it.)


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

me on a job sight more then 10 minslol


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> me too... catch you guys on the rebound.
> 
> btw Woodland. Hope I didn't step on any toes with my observation. It wasn't intentional. Sleep well friend.


No, not at all. I have been in this trade for almost 30 years. I've seen it all and nothing surprises me anymore. I have always been pretty patient and more than fair with anyone on my crew or payroll. I will however weed out the dead wood pretty quick. I will work with a guy on any bad habits they may have, but things I will not tolerate are poor attendance, and padding time. Zero tolerance on that one. There is no 2nd chance for writing down hours not worked. :no:


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

showing up to the job in the morning and your cut buckets still have wet paint in them.

Guys sitting down painting baseboards.

Guys telling you there is something weird going on in the bathroom, you go look and they just finished pinchin a big loaf and the place stinks. 

customer standing next to you all day.

customers asking you if your going to fix something and you have not even started that area yet.

You show up on the job the next day and your brushes are all chewed up from their dogs.

Pat


----------



## JHill (May 13, 2010)

Half moon putty holes


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

PatsPainting said:


> You show up on the job the next day and your brushes are all chewed up from their dogs.
> 
> Pat


LOL


----------



## JHill (May 13, 2010)

PatsPainting said:


> You show up on the job the next day and your brushes are all chewed up from their dogs.
> 
> Pat


Or theres more dog hair on your drops than there is on the dog.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

PatsPainting said:


> customer standing next to you all day.
> 
> 
> 
> Pat


:yes:


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Feb 10, 2008)

HO's that want you to paint their red dining room green, but not paint the trim, then 2 days later call you back to bit%h about the red paint on the trim.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

PatsPainting said:


> Guys sitting down painting baseboards.


*Never understood this one. If the person is turning out decent work at a good rate he can stand on his head for all I care.*

*I am also prejudiced because I can only be on my knees for so long on hard floors and I have to sit.*


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Squeaky rollers, loud music and redoing a task after I paid a employee that droped the ball


----------



## brushmonkey (Jan 4, 2010)

:notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:


bikerboy said:


> Customers:
> 
> who won't let you use the bathroom
> 
> ...


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Buttcracks!


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

RCP said:


> Buttcracks!


That's male cleavage :lol:


----------



## JHill (May 13, 2010)

bikerboy said:


> *Never understood this one. If the person is turning out decent work at a good rate he can stand on his head for all I care.*
> 
> *I am also prejudiced because I can only be on my knees for so long on hard floors and I have to sit.*


I agree, I'm getting older, and have had knee reconstruction, I find myself on my hip alot.

Another one, is the help that finishes what their told to do, then stands behind you, where you can't see them or notice them, waiting for instructions, instead of asking whats next. Dumb F


----------



## Rick the painter (Mar 30, 2009)

Great thread! dont get me goin!

Employees: Who lie about experience and dont have a clue how to grind paint
Slobs who have no clue what clean is
Guys that cant cover all bare wood with exterior primer if theyre life depended on it
Customers: Vehicles in the way
ones that call 3months in advance and still have no colors chosen
windows open when arriving for power wash after a call in ADVANCE!


----------



## JHill (May 13, 2010)

How about the guy, that wipes all the caulk, and paint all over his whites, even though you've got a ten pound box of rags on the job.:blink:


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

we turned off the central air conditioning for your project!!


----------



## TJ's Painting (Aug 29, 2008)

Telling employees that you pay for lunch and they in turn order 
the whole right side of the menu!!
Customers who tell you: " We were going to do the painting ourselves but we just don't have the time" and then they see you doing the prep work and ask why you are banging their walls? i.e. nail pops!!! wt


----------



## One Coat Coverage (Oct 4, 2009)

I don't have any problems with employees because that is something that can be controlled. If they do not perform in a professional manner, they're gone. Customers are another story, I don't like to be "watched", you don't need to show me touch-ups while I'm still in the middle of the job, and the BIGGEST one of all. CLEAN UP YOUR FRIGGIN' DOG POOP!!!!!


----------



## RPS (May 13, 2010)

People who spit on the floors of nc or plug one nostral and blow. I dont care if its the builder or what sub it is if I see it I tell them not to do it again. I have to crawl around in it.

Walking on a job and seeing an employee holding a rolling pole waiting for somone to finish cutting in. When I roll behind someone and get caught up I find something to do. Help cut in, pull tape or clean and organize.

5 or so cut buckets half filled with dirty water, thinner or whatever and not a clean one to use.

Cut buckets with the ring still on them. 

half used sandpaper on the floor.

A builder who thinks he sees somthing on the wall and starts rubbing it.

Employees who walk around to let everyone know that break is coming up.

Employees who step outside to have a smoke 15 minutes before break.

Employees that want to do the whole job with one runner. 

Painting the corner of an exterior where everyone has been pissing.

Carpenters who leave pencil lines on stained woodwork.

people who wear sunglasses indoors. (unrelated)


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Spray men who only know one pressure setting...( wide open) are convinced a 519 is the only tip size made, destroy everything in their path dragging the hose, dont know that you clean the gun too when cleaning the pump, and then cant even wrap the hose properly at the end of the day.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Employee's showing up with out tools :lol:


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Working in a area that there is a chit load of hot chicks walking by and your guys spend all day looking at them instead of working.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Well ok, its not that bad 

Pat


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

Employees that stand there with that durrr..... look once they are done a specific task. They don't tell you they are done, they don't look for something to do, they drool, pick their nose or have a smoke.


Painters need to be able to at least somewhat think for themselves, you finish rolling a room, MOVE TO THE NEXT ROOM you catch up with me, grab a brush or clean something up!

If you finish sanding patches, GRAB SOME PRODUCT


----------



## RPS (May 13, 2010)

guys who cave in the lid of a paint can when the put it back on.


----------



## Metro M & L (Jul 21, 2009)

Ho's and management companies who turn off the heat and hot water to save $$$.

Noobs 'who can paint' who don't know how to operate a sander, a brush, or a roller let alone an airless. 

Subs who haven't worked for anyone but you in the last quarter who complain that you're not charging enough and that's why they're not making as much $ as they used to.

MOVING HOMEOWNER'S POSSESSIONS. For any reason. Make sure you don't scratch the floor, break a tile, touch the couch, clothes, grout with a paint covered hand.

People who ask if the pets are going to be ok around the fumes. 

People who complain about the smell of the paint job that they asked for.

Brushes put in the tote bucket tips up. 

Carpenters who don't either a. set their nails b. turn up the compressor or c. slow down for just a second to make sure said compressor has sufficient power to sink the 18 gauge nail.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

This kangytai spammer dude is a real bugger. I'd smack him around if I was drunk in a bar with him.


----------



## TheRogueBristle (Mar 19, 2010)

People that insist on walking through a room either while you're rolling a ceiling, or after you've just finished coating the trim in oil. 

People that open a door into you as you're trying to coat one side. 

Not brushing primer into ALL of the nooks and crannies of bare wood inside or outside.

Cutting a giant hocking hole in the caulk tube tip, especially it it's the last one. 

Sloppy, incomplete masking. I'd rather see someone go overkill than see those tell tale spots afterwards. 

Taking off hardware for spraying and losing track of it, or realizing that a screw or window crank is missing. Still better than paint on the hardware. 

Taking a door or doors off the hinges and having them not fit later, either due to mils of paint or inconsistencies in how they are hung the second time. Burns your ass when you finish spraying a dozen or so and hang them, only to see the latch sides of several planed to fit the next day. Out comes the sand paper, primer, finish coat... yadda, yadda. 

Not getting the knack of filling small exterior holes flush with the surface, and having to sand your primer just about off every 16 inches on center, on every clapboard to make it right.  Can you tell this one was recent. Still haven't gotten over it. Half a day I had to be away from the jobsite!


----------



## Bighead (Nov 28, 2008)

Carpenters who use 16 nails to secure one piece of window trim

Carpenters who caulk

Carpenters who caulk nail holes

Carpenters who caulk nail holes with silicon

Carpenters who use crappy stock from home depot and the customers complain to me!

Working on new hardwood floors in remodels or additions (sorry my levitator is in the shop)

Color matching woodwork 

Painting a room nearly perfect and the customer finds the smallest flaw and points it out

High-end expensive homes that have a ten cent paint job that can't be undone 

Customers that can't comprehend that sht can't be shined


----------



## NaeGan (Jun 16, 2010)

When someone either doesn't punch holes in the lip of the can or leave paint in there and hammer the lid in. 
Running paint down the side of the can and leaving it there so it gets all over the mixing table. 
When carpet layers bring a 15 ft. roll of carpet and try to turn a corner in a 42 in. hallway and tear up the trim. 
Behr commercials.


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

people with petty pet peeves really bug me.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

high fibre said:


> people with petty pet peeves really bug me.


LOL.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Old widows that take 2.5 hours to choose 3 colors. Its like "come on lady, just pick some colors already, you know youre in a hurry to spend all your dead husbands money, and if the color ain't right, just pay me to redo it."


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

ewingpainting.net said:


>


what?


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

TJ Paint said:


> what?





TJ Paint said:


> "come on lady, just pick some colors already, you know youre in a hurry to spend all your dead husbands money, and if the color ain't right, just pay me to redo it."


I felt a lack of sympathy :lol:


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

ewingpainting.net said:


> I felt a lack of sympathy :lol:


I wouldn't be unsympathetic to a new widow. But Shes had a few years... It just got me thinking about stuff. Like, say you bust your butt to get ahead and have some decent savings, etc. You die, the wife outlives the husband most of the time. I've seen quite a few widows go on spending sprees after. 

But I've seen widowers do that also. In fact, my great uncle by marriage was incredulous. He forced my greataunt to sign over her entire financial portfolio, which was willed to her family, when she was in a retirement home frail from Alzheimers. He spent all her money before he died, mainly on a bar tab, new car, and pulltabs. She was a wonderful lady, very smart. A teacher, and principle. He never had any money of his own either. I could say some choice words but will leave it at that.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Too bad TJ. I hate when money get the best of people. Money is the root of all evil. 

I knew where you were coming from. :thumbsup:


----------



## PCM1 (Jul 1, 2010)

Door Jambs and tool belts....


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

ewingpainting.net said:


> Too bad TJ. I hate when money get the best of people. Money is the root of all evil.
> 
> I knew where you were coming from. :thumbsup:


I'm not trying to be a smartass cuz I respect you Gabe, but I think its the "Love of money" that is the root of all evil. I hear ya. I know what you mean.


----------



## AztecPainting (Jan 28, 2010)

?????


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

An H O who finds your roll of blue tape and decides to show you everything that's not finished when your not finished!!!!!


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

employee smoke breaks. I don't smoke.


----------



## oldpaintdoc (Apr 11, 2010)

*My peeve!*

Non smokers that think they are better than smokers!


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

I work all the time. Just don't find one's addiction to allow him extra breaks or time to watch me work as the boss. That is all.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

ragebhardt said:


> Non smokers that think they are better than smokers!


I don't know about better, just better smelling. :jester:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

ragebhardt said:


> Non smokers that think they are better than smokers!



That really isn't paint related....


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

It seems as though the major peaves have been covered and folks are diggin hard to make up new ones???


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

ragebhardt said:


> Non smokers that think they are better than smokers!


I'm both! And, yes.....I do think I'm better than myself! Haha!


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

nEighter said:


> I work all the time. Just don't find one's addiction to allow him extra breaks or time to watch me work as the boss. That is all.


Why did you hire a smoker then? I mean seriously......did you think he would go 8 hours without the need for a smoke break?

I'm an ex-smoker, but as a smoker, I can tell you it's was a "quick one" every couple of hours.

Now, if you're going to pour a cup of coffee, break out the news paper and enjoy a crumpet with your smoke, that's a different story Haha!

One of the driving reasons I quit (among 400 others) was stopping work on an interior so I could go spend 3 minutes outside having a "quick one" Drove me nuts! Damn addictions!


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

VanDamme said:


> One of the driving reasons I quit (among 400 others) was stopping work on an interior so I could go spend 3 minutes outside having a "quick one" Drove me nuts! Damn addictions!


thats why i still smoke. when my knees hurt from being on a stupid step ladder painting the walls above the kitchen cabinets, I'll go and have a smoke and sitdown, rest my knees.


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

TJ Paint said:


> thats why i still smoke. when my knees hurt from being on a stupid step ladder painting the walls above the kitchen cabinets, I'll go and have a smoke and sitdown, rest my knees.


You can take a quick break without smoking, too :thumbsup:

I also got tired of paying $52.00 per carton.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

ragebhardt said:


> Non smokers that think they are better than smokers!


We are :whistling2:


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

smokers are less productive then non smokers


----------



## oldpaintdoc (Apr 11, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> That really isn't paint related....


Your right. Sorry.

But it has seemed to spark a good debate.


----------



## TheRogueBristle (Mar 19, 2010)

Smoker's coughs are more productive than non-smoker's coughs.


----------



## LOSTinDETAILS (Jun 17, 2009)

*What bugs you?*

Homeowners that follow you around.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Dave Mac said:


> smokers are less productive then non smokers


not sure if i agree 100%. get the same skilled person amped on coffee and nicotine and then a nonsmoker. Lets see who is faster:thumbup:


----------



## FFP (May 12, 2010)

Not tying the ropes on the ladders drives me crazy.


----------



## hammerheart14 (May 29, 2010)

As a paint store salesman, my BIGGEST PEAVE is when a painter comes in with two paint matches, usually trim and body, wants them matched exactly, and demands it in fifteen minutes or less!!!!!!!! There's so many variables, it's crazy!! Then you have the regular orders to deal with during this!!!! Anyone else have the same thoughts, does this look familiar to you other paint matchers?:

1. How big is the sample? at least the size of a quarter or bigger is preferred, is it flat and smooth, or is it a round textured stucco piece which you have to eyematch from the start. (I usually like to start a match with the computer, then finish it up by eye. But I have to eye match from start with bad samples, stucco, stain matches, ect.
2. It takes time to shake the paint and then sample it dry. (One and a half minutes to shake up the colorant added after the initial shake, then a minute to dry sample.
3. When you add colorants to paint, it's like adding salt to soup: a little at a time, you put too much in you can ruin it. you cant take the salt (colorant) out of the soup (paint)
4. semi trans or semi solid match? oh yeah at least a few HOURS for this. longer dry time and i always demand a SCRAPE PIECE OF THE SAME WOOD THAT's GOING TO BE STAINED along with the sample that needs to be matched. you don't have these, no can do. we'll pick a color of the shelf.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

hammerheart14 said:


> As a paint store salesman, my BIGGEST PEAVE is when a painter comes in with two paint matches, usually trim and body, wants them matched exactly, and demands it in fifteen minutes or less!!!!!!!! There's so many variables, it's crazy!! Then you have the regular orders to deal with during this!!!! Anyone else have the same thoughts, does this look familiar to you other paint matchers:
> 
> 1. How big is the sample? at least the size of a quarter or bigger is preferred, is it flat and smooth, or is it a round textured stucco piece which you have to eyematch from the start. (I usually like to start a match with the computer, then finish it up by eye. But I have to eye match from start with bad samples, stucco, stain matches, ect.
> 2. It takes time to shake the paint and then sample it dry. (One and a half minutes to shake up the colorant added after the initial shake, then a minute to dry sample.
> ...


Sounds like what you call a painter is the side job painter. A paint contractor would have the experience to know you need the time. Unless it's a high volume sales client and you have to cater to their needs on demand. 

On that note what pisses me off is when I get a gallon and the goof accidentally put a 5 gallon formula in a single.
.
Or I put my paint order well in advanced only to find that it's in the shaker while I'm waiting in the parking lot. Then my rep ask if I want to go to lunch. "No! I want my phucken paint in the back of my truck, like now"


----------



## hammerheart14 (May 29, 2010)

ewingpainting.net said:


> Sounds like what you call a painter is the side job painter. A paint contractor would have the experience to know you need the time. Unless it's a high volume sales client and you have to cater to their needs on demand.
> 
> On that note what pisses me off is when I get a gallon and the goof accidentally put a 5 gallon formula in a single.
> .
> Or I put my paint order well in advanced only to find that it's in the shaker while I'm waiting in the parking lot. Then my rep ask if I want to go to lunch. "No! I want my phucken paint in the back of my truck, like now"


Yeah, I try not to say that quote. It's really stupid. Anyways, I always check the paint after I make it to make sure you're not taking out a mistake. hence dabbing the can. Also, If someone give me an order, I give them the timeframe in advance.


----------



## Bighead (Nov 28, 2008)

Pubes


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Bighead said:


> Pubes


Like cutting in someones bathroom?


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Trying to get in touch with workers where you always have to leave a message that they don't get because their cell phones don't work, or they forget to check it.


----------



## LOSTinDETAILS (Jun 17, 2009)

*What bugs you?*

Forgetting to paint something that was overlooked.


----------



## AztecPainting (Jan 28, 2010)

Asking employees their size of shirt they want for company shirts (they all say Large, L order been made and delivered) then complaining L is too big I should of got M.

After all the next is funny cause at work I'm the nicest and polite guy you have ever met.
But I have a young employee (21 y/o) He is an awesome worker, he is been working with me for over 3 years, he knows exactly how I work etc. (Except that he has his moments of stubborn teenager)
I used to ask him if he wanted to do something, until one day I was having one of those days.
I asked him very polite, hey would you like to do this, blah blah??. He said "NO" I don't feel like it, period. 
Then I told him; That was pretty stupid of me asking you if you wanted to do it, I yield at him and course at him sh... I lost it, I've never done this with an employee before, lol. Then he looked at me and said I'm sorry I'll do it right now man. 
Priceless


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Bosses/supervisors being friends


----------



## AztecPainting (Jan 28, 2010)

ewingpainting.net said:


> Bosses/supervisors being friends


Yeah...

I agree at some point, they aren't working for Hitler or any other dictator though. There must be different levels of respect friends or not friends.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Employee's are there to make you money, if they don't know that then it exposes leadership. A boss is merely a leader. Not a dictator or a friend, a leader!


----------



## AztecPainting (Jan 28, 2010)

ewingpainting.net said:


> Employee's are there to make you money, if they don't know that then it exposes leadership. A boss is merely a leader. Not a dictator or a friend, a leader!


I agree with you, I would never ague that, my employees know that, I've been a good boss/leader since we have started working together, everyone has it's moments of stubborn person, same as I do accept I make mistakes and have my bad days, it is just the nature of a human being more than a boss/leader. Boss/leaders aren't perfect.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

I didn't think you were not a good boss. Your post just made me think of a pet peeve on a job site. I have no doubt that you have great leadership practices. Sometimes my words might seem I'm directing them towards someone. It wasn't intended at you.


----------



## AztecPainting (Jan 28, 2010)

ewingpainting.net said:


> I didn't think you were not a good boss. Your post just made me think of a pet peeve on a job site. I have no doubt that you have great leadership practices. Sometimes my words might seem I'm directing them towards someone. It wasn't intended at you.


It's all good, I didn't take it personal, I was just saying sometimes everyone is stubborn no matter if is a boss/leader/employee, etc. 

BTW something that bug me is that some builders think because they are builders they know everything about painting and tell us how to do our job. :no:


----------



## hammerheart14 (May 29, 2010)

AztecPainting said:


> It's all good, I didn't take it personal, I was just saying sometimes everyone is stubborn no matter if is a boss/leader/employee, etc.
> 
> BTW something that bug me is that some builders think because they are builders they know everything about painting and tell us how to do our job. :no:


HA!!! That was my old boss! He was a builder for 30 years, so of course he knew how to paint too!!! So he decided to open a paint store!!!


----------



## AztecPainting (Jan 28, 2010)

hammerheart14 said:


> HA!!! That was my old boss! He was a builder for 30 years, so of course he knew how to paint too!!! So he decided to open a paint store!!!


lol... Everyone gets a piece of the cake this days.


----------



## AztecPainting (Jan 28, 2010)

I actually don't think builders bug me so much this days, I've been dealing with way too much NC and I still have one more year to go with this contract so I just suck it up and work, I just relax, ignore, let them do their thing, ignore, finish, next, ignore and the same rule keep going on and on, at the end everyone is happy. Having said that doesn't mean I do a half a$$ job, quality first and the builder is more than happy, not a single complain about the painting, painting is not in this builder list of worries anymore, that's why I ignore... I figure out my own schedule so I work with it.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

workers not knowing English. Having to do some stupid sign language / elementary hespanol to get em to know what the hell you are saying.. loosing MAJOR time because of it.. 

only 1 reason I hate illegals.


----------



## AztecPainting (Jan 28, 2010)

nEighter said:


> workers not knowing English. Having to do some stupid sign language / elementary hespanol to get em to know what the hell you are saying.. loosing MAJOR time because of it..
> 
> only 1 reason I hate illegals.


Good thing you aren't in Arizona... 

I know it is frustrating working with people that doesn't communicate good in english I went on that road before. 
I met 2 russian guys at the same jobsite I'm working on right now, one guy speak better than the other one, those guys are so far the best woodworkers I've seen, slow but perfection on their woodwork, I just stop trying to start a conversation with either of them, every time I tried it was just painful, I just said yeah, yeah. sure. then What? 

Funny thing, the builder I'm working for right now he thought I was canadian born and raised, he told me I don't have an accent, just some grammar mistakes but he thought that was because I was lazy and I didn't finish school or something. Some people don't really noticed my accent but they do my grammar, my wife tells me all the time. lol


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

ewingpainting.net said:


> Bosses/supervisors being friends


Painters who come in to work and chat and carry on all day like they havent seen each other in 20 yrs.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Pet Peeve: When ever I'm doing something at work that's not paint related, and one of the other tradesmen says "What are you doing" or, "That's not paint related". It's like God forbid I'm actually capable of turning a wrench. 

It reminds me of the Planet of the Apes, and how the primate elders were concerned that the humans may be more intelligent then they thought.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Feb 10, 2008)

CApainter said:


> Pet Peeve: When ever I'm doing something at work that's not paint related, and one of the other tradesmen says "What are you doing" or, "That's not paint related". It's like God forbid I'm actually capable of turning a wrench.
> 
> It reminds me of the Planet of the Apes, and how the primate elders were concerned that the humans may be more intelligent then they thought.


Your not really saying that painters may have some intelligence,,, are you??? Come on man,, your talking to other painters !!!!


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Your not really saying that painters may have some intelligence,,, are you??? Come on man,, your talking to other painters !!!!


In the words of Taylor, "take your stinking paws off that keyboard, you damned dirty ape!


----------



## mblosik (Jan 3, 2009)

ewingpainting.net said:


> Too bad TJ. I hate when money get the best of people. Money is the root of all evil.
> 
> I knew where you were coming from. :thumbsup:


the love of money is the root of all evil. love of money.


----------



## mblosik (Jan 3, 2009)

AztecPainting said:


> Good thing you aren't in Arizona...
> 
> I know it is frustrating working with people that doesn't communicate good in english I went on that road before.
> I met 2 russian guys at the same jobsite I'm working on right now, one guy speak better than the other one, those guys are so far the best woodworkers I've seen, slow but perfection on their woodwork, I just stop trying to start a conversation with either of them, every time I tried it was just painful, I just said yeah, yeah. sure. then What?
> ...


holy crap luis---i can tell your accent just reading your posts!!!...they couldn't tell from hearing you speak?!!!! they must be clueless!!!


----------

